# Conjunctivitis? Treatments? Thoughts?



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

Monday was only eyelids swollen. Chick is 3 weeks old. Got this picture today. Belongs to my friends 16 yr old daughter. Told her to use a warm wash cloth for now.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

May have been a pecking injury. 
If Vetericyn eye ointment is available where you live, I highly recommend it. Seen it do miracles.


----------



## Cheryl67 (Jul 15, 2013)

a warm teabag i have used it many times and always had complete success with it even used on children and grand kids


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yup I use tea bags I had a horse that had poked her eye last week and it was all puffy so I used a fly mask to keep pests out and 2 times a day put a tea bag cold of course on the eye and she is fine now all healed up. My grandmother used them my mother used them and now I do seems to work for me.


----------



## kellylb (Jul 20, 2012)

Well I dont see my reply . I would definately go pick up eye meds. Not sure if Vetericyn is actual medicine? The product works great with the other products they make though! You local farm store should have eye meds on the shelf. Good luck, hope the chick is better.


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

I have her alternating a warm wash cloth and tea bags, if she has them, and applying neosporin and some antibiotic drops. We will see what happens. Haven't gotten an update yet.


----------

